
Show HN: A mobile application to deploy a personal VPN server in the cloud - miniyarov
https://github.com/zudvpn/ZudVPN
======
miniyarov
ZudVPN

A mobile application to deploy a personal VPN server in the cloud
(DigitalOcean, AWS, GCP, Azure and others) with DNS ad-blocking and other
features

Features

\- Deploys a VPN server to major Cloud Providers (DigitalOcean only, others
coming soon)

\- Connects to Cloud Providers using OAuth2 or an existing API token

\- Uses IKEv2 IPSec-based VPN service (strongSwan)

\- Sets up an ad-blocking DNS resolver (Pi-hole) \- Installs VPN profile with
SSL/TLS certificate (Signed by Let's Encrypt)

\- Uses native VPN client

\- Contains a xterm.js-based Terminal for SSH connection to the server
(Experimental)

